# Holiday pay



## Sponge05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if we receive holiday pay if we work overnight wed into thursday...also what about black friday I've read stuff where you get an additional dollar and some I read where you get standard holiday pay.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 21, 2019)

Sponge05 said:


> Does anyone know if we receive holiday pay if we work overnight wed into thursday...also what about black friday I've read stuff where you get an additional dollar and some I read where you get standard holiday pay.


You will get holiday pay for the hours you work on thanksgiving. That’s it. No extra pay any other day that weekend.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 22, 2019)

If you're part time that's true.

Full time should get holiday pay plus time and a half.

ie. Work 4:45-1

Make 8 hours pay for being full time
Make 7.25 because you worked 7.25
Make 3.125 because 6.25 of the 7.25 were on Thanksgiving and time and a half.

End result, get paid 18.375 hours for your shift.
If part-time though, that's 10.375 hours of pay instead.

When I was full-time, I got 8 hours of pay for most holidays even if I didn't work those days at all, pretty sure Thanksgiving is one of the days that classifies as such.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 22, 2019)

Bummer that part-timers don't get paid for holidays, even Sears gave five hours.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 22, 2019)

At least in a DC, the “day” starts and ends at 6am. So holiday pay would be 6am Thursday until 6am Friday. Stores could be different.


----------



## Global POGTL (Nov 22, 2019)

Sponge05 said:


> Does anyone know if we receive holiday pay if we work overnight wed into thursday...also what about black friday I've read stuff where you get an additional dollar and some I read where you get standard holiday pay.



In overnight, starting Wednesday into Thursday, once  12am hits holiday pay start until you leave.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 23, 2019)

There will also be an overnight shift differential. You only have to work a minimum of three hours overnight (when the store is closed to guests) to qualify. It isn’t much, only $.50/hour, but it’s still more.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 23, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Bummer that part-timers don't get paid for holidays, even Sears gave five hours.


Just need to average 30 hours here.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 23, 2019)

JAShands said:


> There will also be an overnight shift differential. You only have to work a minimum of three hours overnight (when the store is closed to guests) to qualify. It isn’t much, only $.50/hour, but it’s still more.


Varies per store. It’s a dollar overnight here and my last store was $2.


----------



## JustMeT (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm getting confused here, lol. I worked in a small business retailer for 8 years, before starting at Target this past Summer, so we were always closed for Thanksgiving. If I work Thanksgiving day 10 hours, is it just standard pay because I'm normally considered Part time? Or do I get time and a half for working the holiday regardless of PT/FT status?


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 24, 2019)

You get time and a half. People considered full time get an extra perk of holiday pay which means they get paid that  because they have 30+ average hours. 

I don’t understand the logic as I don’t get paid for holidays at my other full time non-salary job that gives me them off  but without pay and no option for working it either.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 24, 2019)

JustMeT said:


> I'm getting confused here, lol. I worked in a small business retailer for 8 years, before starting at Target this past Summer, so we were always closed for Thanksgiving. If I work Thanksgiving day 10 hours, is it just standard pay because I'm normally considered Part time? Or do I get time and a half for working the holiday regardless of PT/FT status?




If you work 10, you get paid for 15, if you were full time you'd get paid for 23.


----------



## JustMeT (Nov 24, 2019)

Nauzhror said:


> If you work 10, you get paid for 15, if you were full time you'd get paid for 23.





Anelmi said:


> You get time and a half. People considered full time get an extra perk of holiday pay which means they get paid that  because they have 30+ average hours.
> 
> I don’t understand the logic as I don’t get paid for holidays at my other full time non-salary job that gives me them off  but without pay and no option for working it either.



Thanks guys!


----------

